# New Here, A Timor Www



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

I am new here, just an introduction. My name is Duarte, and I collect mostly military issue watches, divers, Russian.

I just won this Timor WWW recently, only nine to go! or is it 8?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great to see you here Duarte









Great photos









Great watch, look forward to seeing more









Welcome to the forum


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome Duarte,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome Durate









Superb photo`s


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome Duarte,

Nice photos of a nice clean watch.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome Duarte







.

Hope to see more of your watches over here soon.


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome gents! Pics of the Timoir are not mine, they are the sellers. I'll post some of my stuff soon.

Cheers!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Duarte. That's a great looking watch...

...but then I would say that, here's my Timor









*Timor WWW*










I think I have 11 more WWW's to go:

Buren, Eterna, Cyma, Grana, JLC, Lemania, Longines, IWC, Omega, Record and Vertex


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Welcome to the forum Duarte. That's a great looking watch...


Wow! Nice example! Can't wait to get mine. I already have a record and a Cyma. Only 9 to go..

I missed out on a niced Eterna last night..


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The hardest ones to get I think will be the Longines, IWC and JLC. I can see myself having to save up lots of pennies to get those


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Can you guys tell me am I right in thinking that ATP watches came before WWW ones?









If so when did they change over?









BTW Rich please don`t mention JLC military, watches it only upsets me


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Can you guys tell me am I right in thinking that ATP watches came before WWW ones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's right, yes. I'm not sure exactly when the WWW's came in but I think it was towards the end of the Second World War so mid-forties or thereabouts I would guess.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you guys tell me am I right in thinking that ATP watches came before WWW ones?
> ...


Thanks Rich I thought so, its just that I`ve seen a number of ATP`s on other sites







which are described as being from the 1950`s these guys really ought to do their home work









Actually I`ve seen a white faced ATP version of that Timor which looks really nice,

is Â£165 expensive? can`t buy it at the moment anyway have other commitments


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Here is my Timor ATP

I do believe these are older than the WWWs. You can't believe everything you read online. I bought a South African Roamer which was described as British MoD issue, and an Indian HMT that was also described as British, although teh amrkings are remarkably similar. Still nice watches though.

cheers!

Duarte


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thats the one, love the dial









BTW how big is it?


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thats the one, love the dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a tiny lil' watch. 28mm or so, I think.. I put it on the cuff strap to give it more wrist presence.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That's gorgeous







I want one!


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

"Beer- it's not just for breakfast any more."


----------

